# 10/22 Takedown



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Having lots of fun with this recently purchased rifle. Just a short walk from my place to the open desert, here in Las Vegas, & I'm in shooters heaven. With the 25 round mag I easily go thru 200 rounds.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool little guns. I can't come up with a single valid-to-me reason to own one, but I still _WANT_ one. That will probably be reason enough, eventually.

And what do you mean, "the" 25-round mag? You only have one? I think that's illegal, isn't it? If not, it should be.

You need more mags so this can be you: :smt067


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

The 10-22 is hard to beat for fun.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> Cool little guns. I can't come up with a single valid-to-me reason to own one, but I still _WANT_ one. That will probably be reason enough, eventually.
> 
> And what do you mean, "the" 25-round mag? You only have one? I think that's illegal, isn't it? If not, it should be.
> 
> You need more mags so this can be you: :smt067


I purchased the BX-25, made by Ruger. Illegal? You're kidding, no?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Backlighting said:


> I purchased the BX-25, made by Ruger. Illegal? You're kidding, no?


Well, yes I was kidding, kinda. I was saying that I thought it should be illegal to only have ONE of those cool high-capacity magazines to feed your poor hungry 10/22. In my opinion, these mags should only be sold in pairs, triples, and six-packs! :mrgreen:

I guess I should mention that CDNN has the BX-25 factory mags on sale this weekend for $21.99, and free shipping for internet orders totaling over $49.99. Less than $49.99 total order, and they whack you with a $9.99 shipping fee, so beware. Click link below to see their Specials (weekend sale items):

Specials


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> Well, yes I was kidding, kinda. I was saying that I thought it should be illegal to only have ONE of those cool high-capacity magazines to feed your poor hungry 10/22. In my opinion, these mags should only be sold in pairs, triples, and six-packs! :mrgreen:
> 
> I guess I should mention that CDNN has the BX-25 factory mags on sale this weekend for $21.99, and free shipping for internet orders totaling over $49.99. Less than $49.99 total order, and they whack you with a $9.99 shipping fee, so beware. Click link below to see their Specials (weekend sale items):
> Specials


I just got the gun but I plan on getting a few more mags. Thanks for the heads up on CDNN. Peace!


----------

